# G5 s'éteint tout seul



## bakker (11 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

je suis nouveau dans la famille. J'ai un G5 OS Tiger qui au début a eu les ventilateurs qui sont devenu fous puis impossible de le démarrer, ni à travers le disque de démarrage, ni par l'intermédiaire d'un autre mac. Ensuite, il s'allume, la roue tourne et puis s'éteint tout seul sans démarrage des ventilateurs. 

Le hardware test a montre une erreur 2FAN 5/8 quelqu'un s'est-il à quoi cela correspond?

AIdez moi à réanimer ma jeune bécanne de 2004  !!!

Mille mercis


----------



## C@cTuS (12 Avril 2008)

tu dois avoir un probleme Hardware, soit un ventilateur (cpu notamment) qui est hs, soit la carte mère qui n arrive plus a gerer les sondes / temperatures  

Ton imac est bien de 2004 ? et non de 2005 ?  

C est un Imac ?


----------



## bakker (19 Avril 2008)

C@cTuS a dit:


> tu dois avoir un probleme Hardware, soit un ventilateur (cpu notamment) qui est hs, soit la carte mère qui n arrive plus a gerer les sondes / temperatures
> 
> Ton imac est bien de 2004 ? et non de 2005 ?
> 
> C est un Imac ?


bonjour 
en effet c'est un IMAC et en plus de 2004. Il fait partie de la campagne de rappel mais comme in n'y avait aucun problème jusqu'alors !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Faut-il essayer de contacter Apple pour la prise en charge de la réparation ? Même si je suis hors délai ?
Je suis désolé pour ma lenteur de réponse Imac à la morgue oblige !!!!


----------



## C@cTuS (19 Avril 2008)

Meme en periode Hors garantie, le probleme est pris en charge totalement par Apple. Appelle    Apple, et dis leur que tu as vu que ton Imac etait pris en charge dans un Quality Program car il s eteind tout seul. Ils te demanderont quelques details concernant la panne ,mais ca devrait aller


----------



## bakker (20 Avril 2008)

Merci pour le soutien
Je contacte demain Apple et je vous tiens au courant.

Je vous recommande un soft de gestion de budget iCompta. il est facile, bien fait et tout à fait intégré au Mac.

A essayer

A+


----------



## bakker (8 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous

Voici les dernières nouvelles........
Après une discussion âpre de 50 mn avec le service technique d'Apple, ils ont accepté la prise en charge du changement de la carte mère de mon Imac G5 datant de 2004. 
Leur argument principal étant le délai dépassant les trois ans, je vous préviens que pour avoir raison avec le service technique, il faut de la patience et une grande respiration contrôlée  mais ne  jamais lacher le morceau. 

Normalement je recupère la bête dans une semaine............. Je vous envoie des nouvelles de la saga !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C@cTuS (8 Mai 2008)

bien joué


----------



## bakker (20 Mai 2008)

salut a tous
je viens d'apprendre que ce n'est pas que la carte qui est morte mais aussi le DD , et qu'il faux aussi le changer !!! , je vous informerais de la suite de le saga


----------



## bakker (14 Juin 2008)

bonjour 
pour une fois la pomme a été TOP , on m'a changé et le HD et la carte mère et tous ça est pris en charge par apple , j'ai rien déboursé !!! 
 une question demeure : pourquoi le HD était foutu car j'ai pas pu sauver le contenue,  il doit y avoir un lien direct entre les deux pannes .....
la bête fonctionne mais avec un petit  bruit de fond , mais elle est vivante


----------

